# Need Foam



## KrispyKreem (May 23, 2009)

I figured this might be the best place to ask, I'm looking for foam that can either be cut easily or mold poured. It also needs to have some wieght to it, but either breaks or collapsed on light impact. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Krispy Kreem, welcome to the forum.

The Dap brand foam for sealing gaps can be molded and, in my experience, it crumbles easily after it sets for a while. But it does not have much weight to it. 

Are you making fake Krispy Kreem doughnuts with it? LOL


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

need more input. what are you trying to make?

DM


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

I assume you are making some kind of device to protect an object during impact??? Try using one of the spray foams meant for doors and windows. Just be sure to supply a little moisture if you are filling a large form and try to do it is layers if it is more a few inches thick.

Rege


----------



## KrispyKreem (May 23, 2009)

It's to create a impact barrier on a new little trinket i'm working on (Part time inventor) the weight is somewhat impartant but not nearly as important as it is that it breaks on impact. Thanks for the responses so far, I'll take a look into them... hehe.. counterfeit Krispy Kreems.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i know of a couple things, although because i do not know what this is for, i don't think it's a good idea to say.
this could be dangerous.

DM


----------



## KrispyKreem (May 23, 2009)

I'm in my late fifties with no dependents, if it has a chance to blow me up, set me on fire, or otherwise maim me don't worry.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

it wasn't you i was worried about......

DM


----------

